# Introducing KlearKase



## KlearKase

Hi Everyone,

I am writing to introduce you to KlearKase. We are a group of technology veterans and Kindle owners who, after losing several Kindles to accidents, set out to build a case that offers real protection all day, every day.

KlearKase protects the Amazon Kindle from water, sand, scratches and drops at a third the weight and half the price of the heavily promoted M-Edge Guardian launched yesterday. It provides a fully sealed, protective environment while still allowing easy access to the Kindle's controls. At only 6 ounces, it is designed to be left on the Kindle for everyday protection. KlearKase was founded by veteran Microsoft senior executives with decades of experience building mobile electronic devices.

We are excited to announce today that the KlearKase will be available on Amazon.com later this month. Pre-orders will begin to be accepted next week. In the meantime, feel free to check out our website for more information and photos. Sign up for our mailing list and/or facebook page for updates as well as giveaways and promotions.

Look forward to hearing what all of you think, and happy to answer any and all questions.

















Update: now available on Amazon: KlearKase


----------



## Sofie

It looks very interesting. I can't wait to see it. Does it float?


----------



## KlearKase

It does not float.  The KlearKase is fully sealed and splash-proof, but not waterproof.  Our research showed that the majority of Kindle readers wanted to read by the pool, even in it - but rarely underwater.  We optimized the case to be something Kindle owners want to leave on all the time for 24/7 protection, since accidents happen when you least expect them.  As a result, KlearKase is sleek and only 6 ounces (the Kindle is 10 ounces, the M-Edge guardian is 17 ounces) and $39.99.

In contrast, the Guardian was optimized to be fully waterproof.  It is absolutely a great product to use while submerged underwater.  But at 17 ounces, it is heavy (double the weight of the Kindle itself), and $80 is a lot to spend if you will only use the case when you're near water.

We call KlearKase the always-on, always-sealed case for everyday protection.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

I wish I would have seen this before I ordered the Guardian.  This looks more along the lines of what I was looking for.  The Guardian I thought all along was a little bit "too" much of a case for me.  This is also half the price of the Guardian.  I will order this one too and then make my final decision.  I needed something to read by the water not in the water.


----------



## Hoosiermama

With it being designed to be on the K2 all the time, I take it the user can get to the sleep switch? That's a flaw people have mentioned (along with the weight) of the Guardian.


----------



## KlearKase

Very good question.  KlearKase has silicone seals over the power switch and USB connector to provide easy access without removing the case.


----------



## stanghla

I also ordered the guardian so now I will have to get this one and then decide which one is best for me.  I don't think I am going to like the weight of the guardian now that I have read about your case.


----------



## VictoriaP

KlearKase said:


> It does not float. The KlearKase is fully sealed and splash-proof, but not waterproof. Our research showed that the majority of Kindle readers wanted to read by the pool, even in it - but rarely underwater. We optimized the case to be something Kindle owners want to leave on all the time for 24/7 protection, since accidents happen when you least expect them. As a result, KlearKase is sleek and only 6 ounces (the Kindle is 10 ounces, the M-Edge guardian is 17 ounces) and $39.99.
> 
> In contrast, the Guardian was optimized to be fully waterproof. It is absolutely a great product to use while submerged underwater. But at 17 ounces, it is heavy (double the weight of the Kindle itself), and $80 is a lot to spend if you will only use the case when you're near water.
> 
> We call KlearKase the always-on, always-sealed case for everyday protection.


Interesting...but I think I'd want a better description of what you perceive as "splashproof". I'm really hoping your reference to people reading underwater is mostly tongue in cheek-- it takes no real research at all to figure that out. However, if someone's walking by the pool and accidentally drops their Kindle in, in your case, will the device survive if quickly fished out? Or is it really only good against a brief splash of water? There's a pretty big difference there. Reading "in" the pool, as you suggest (which I presume means while floating on the water), is still problematic if the case cannot handle a quick accidental dip.

For those of us using devices like this in the tub on a daily basis year round, I can say there's no way at all I'd buy a case of this type that couldn't handle a quick immersion and rescue. As you said, accidents happen, and surprising numbers of us of us are buying the Guardian specifically for that use.

I also don't see anything at all on your site that addresses potential glare issues. With every water resistant case currently on the market, it's been a problem. If you can successfully address that, you'll quickly become a best seller!


----------



## JJB

It sounds very good. I'll be anxious to see one.


----------



## 911jason

KlearKase said:


> Our research showed that the majority of Kindle readers wanted to read by the pool, even in it - but rarely underwater.


Well, forget it then! If I can't read underwater, I am NOT going to spend my hard-earned dollars on this under-engineered item!




Spoiler



JUST KIDDING - I HOPE OBVIOUSLY!


----------



## CarrieJo

I'm excited about this product.  I had ordered the Guardian yesterday but cancelled my order this morning.  The more I thought about it, I really just need something splash proof and I need to get to my on/off switch.  I have a 4 year old and I read while he's in the pool but I'm constantly putting the kindle down to play or talk to him and have to turn it back on.  I'm currently using a Ziploc and my Prodigy case, but I'd love something that I could take to a pool or out and about, KWIM?


----------



## KlearKase

We are thrilled with the responses so far and glad that so many of you will be trying KlearKase.  Thank you all for your interest.

To answer Victoria's question about a 'quick immersion and rescue': While our warranty and product use statements on KlearKase.com detail our official stance (and how we will back up the product), we believe that a short drop in the pool, ocean, or bathtub would not be likely to result in damage to your Kindle if it is removed from the water and dried promptly.  Since some users may not secure the silicon plugs, we can't make promises about results from submersion.  The founders of KlearKase have been using their KlearKase in their tubs and poolside without issue, but we cannot guarantee that a KlearKase falling into water will not leak.  If you submerge an unprotected Kindle into water, it will almost certainly be ruined;  KlearKase turns certain ruin into probable survival (but not guaranteed survival).

And for those that asked, the part about most Kindle owners not wanting to read underwater was intended to be humorous


----------



## VictoriaP

Thank you for the thoughtful, well reasoned response; understood that you cannot guarantee against user error!  I look forward to seeing more on this product; I'm another one with a Guardian arriving this week and will look it over while keeping yours in mind.

Another question--has the KlearKase been tested on Kindle that have been "skinned" with the common decal brands, such as DecalGirl, SkinIt, MyTego, and Gelaskins?  While the amount of additional thickness added is minimal with these, it can make a difference on a tight-fitted case, and many of us do use skins.


----------



## mishymac

I have to say that I too have ordered a guardian, but would like to complement you, KlearKase, on your QUICK, CONCISE, CLEAR and HELPFUL responses to everyone's comments/critique's.

I found this to be the biggest downfall when writing any comments re the Guardian on M-Edge's official page here on Kindle boards. M-Edge simply seemed to IGNORE any negative comments or questions.

SO I think this is a credit to you for addressing these questions promptly and thoughtfully as Victoria has said. I'm sure this (along with your product) will win you many loyal customers, so CONGRATULATIONS!

I look forward to keeping an eye on your product!


----------



## freelantzer

This KlearKase is very exciting to me! Like others have stated, the Guardian is more case than I need and the price is too prohibitive. I am just looking for something splashproof, so this looks to be an excellent option. However . . . 


VictoriaP said:


> I also don't see anything at all on your site that addresses potential glare issues. With every water resistant case currently on the market, it's been a problem. If you can successfully address that, you'll quickly become a best seller!


I want to know if it has an anti-glare screen cover. This is an extremely important feature for me, especially when reading outdoors.


----------



## Luna

VictoriaP said:


> Thank you for the thoughtful, well reasoned response; understood that you cannot guarantee against user error! I look forward to seeing more on this product; I'm another one with a Guardian arriving this week and will look it over while keeping yours in mind.
> 
> Another question--has the KlearKase been tested on Kindle that have been "skinned" with the common decal brands, such as DecalGirl, SkinIt, MyTego, and Gelaskins? While the amount of additional thickness added is minimal with these, it can make a difference on a tight-fitted case, and many of us do use skins.


What about the guardian? does it fit a kindle with a skin on it?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Do you have any pictures of how it opens?  Does it open from the bottom, you place your Kindle in, then snap it close?


----------



## Concrete Queen

I think I want one of those.  I didn't want to spend $80 for a guardian, but was nervous about putting my Kindle in a ziplock bag to use in the bath or poolside.  

What colors does it come in?  I saw on your website that there are 5 colors (if you count clear as a color), but it looked like only the joystick thingie changed color.


----------



## Brenda M.

I am liking this and like the price better than the Guardian. 

Question - does the Kindle ever get condensation on it while in this case? I use a Dry Bag (can't think of the real name) now and after I have it outside a while when the bag is sealed there is a lot of condensation within the bag that gets on the Kindle. I live in GA where it is very humid.


----------



## MarthaT

looks great for people who use by the pool


----------



## jpmorgan49

Looks like a good option to me.....


----------



## KlearKase

mishymac - It's our pleasure to answer any and all questions. We are thrilled to have such an active channel of serious Kindle owners to communicate with. KlearKase was founded by Kindle owners who couldn't find the perfect case, so we set forth to build our own. We are by the people, for the people, so we absolutely want to hear all feedback, both positive and negative. All these questions will be used to enhance the "answers" section of our website, and possibly even improve the product going forward.

VictoriaP - We have not tested KlearKase with skins. I will arrange a test very soon to answer this question. As you note, it should be fine since a skin's thickness is minimal, but I would like to get you a more firm answer.

freelantzer - The specially strong polycarbonate plastic does have some glare similar to other polycarbonate cases. The amount of glare has not raised concern with our testers to date.

concrete_queen - The first release will be a clear case, emphasizing the Kindle's design while adding protection. Included are color 'jewels' for the toggle control to add a touch of color. You can see the colors available and how they look on the design tab of KlearKase.com.

Brenda M. - Since it is fully sealed, condensation should not be a issue with the KlearKase.

PG4003 - KlearKase consists of a top half and a bottom half, plus six sliders that fit around the edges to seal the case tightly. This original design allows the case to be sleek for everday use. Here is an image of the sliders:


----------



## VictoriaP

Thanks again for responding.  Fingers crossed on the skin test; while it shouldn't prove to be an issue, we've had problems in the past with rigid and semi rigid sleeves not fitting well on skinned Kindles.  I reviewed one here on the boards when the K2 was first available that had that problem.  We've also seen book style cases that occasionally mar or even crumple skins, so it's one of those things we tend to bring up when a new manufacturer wants to talk about their product. 

As for the glare issue, it's finally supposed to be a sunny weekend here in Puget Sound, so perhaps this will be a good time to give the KlearKase a real test on that score!


----------



## CarrieJo

I think this is a great way to display my full skin too (granted it works with the Klearkase)  I have a M-edge Prodigy case and could not put my back skin on the Kindle because it wouldn't lay right in the cover and was putting stress on the latch system.  It may be minimal thickness but it made a difference in that case and so I'm anxious to hear the outcome of your testing.


----------



## SimonStern2

This looks very interesting, and could well be an option for me.  I wasn't thrilled with the price of the guardian, and REALLY unhappy with the lack of access to the power switch.

I will wait to see what other's experiences are.  But it looks like a great idea, and if all your claims are born out, I'll be happy to order one.


----------



## David Cheh

What a piece of junk is this?  A "waterproof" case that cannot touch water?  People, if a little splash and a quick dry is called "waterproof" or "water resistant", then my naked Kindle, iPhone, and iPad are all "waterproof".  I will never buy this product.


----------



## Sunshine22

Where does it claim the case is waterproof?    

If you want something waterproof, that can be submerged and floats... the Guardian is available for you to buy.

But this looks like a great option for those of us that need something while by the pool or beach, but don't want the extra weight, or lack of access to the power switch that you get with the Guardian.  Not to mention the extra cost.


----------



## Hoosiermama

If it's true about the access to the power switch, the Guardian I ordered may be returned for this. There's not much point in something waterproof, if I can't turn it back on while in the case. So if I'm in the water, and stop to talk to someone, I can't go back to it....Although this won't float, it will do the majority of what I want. The fact that the Guardian will float, but I can't turn my K2 back on again will be a real negative for me, and probably a deal breaker.


----------



## TwiMommy

It's basically a Glorified M-Edge Leisure Jacket, which is splash proof. I doubt if this fell in the water your kindle would be safe at all. It would sink! So imagine being at the deep end of the pool and you get tipped over...Bye Bye Kindle.... There is no way to recover from an 8ft sink really quickly. 

The Guardian, although $40 more is well worth it. It seems to be as though KlearCase will take no responsibility if your Kindle is damaged..... Just sayin,...

Steer Clear of Klear Case... I know I will... I am thoroughly enjoying my Guardian...that floats! Thank you M-Edge!


----------



## David Cheh

Sunshine22 said:


> Where does it claim the case is waterproof?


I think is very clear: "KlearKase joins booming Kindle waterproof enclosure market". See report at Engadget. So yup! A "waterproof" case that cannot get wet. LOL!


----------



## Addie

David Cheh said:


> I think is very clear: "KlearKase joins booming Kindle waterproof enclosure market". See report at Engadget. So yup! A "waterproof" case that cannot get wet. LOL!


Yes, but on KlearKase's website, it doesn't say that. So perhaps you should be upset with Engadget for not being completely accurate.
There are pluses and negatives on both. MEdge's version won't let you access the power button without completely opening the case. What good is a waterproof case that has to be opened around the water?


----------



## Sunshine22

That's from a writer at Engadget, not from KlearKase.  They've been very upfront with us, on what this case can and can't do.... imo.

Again, if you want Waterproof, please spend the $80 on a Guardian.  I guess I don't see the problem, The Guardian will be the perfect case for some, and this case will work just great for others.


----------



## dnagirl

David Cheh said:


> I think is very clear: "KlearKase joins booming Kindle waterproof enclosure market". See report at Engadget. So yup! A "waterproof" case that cannot get wet. LOL!


I think it's very clear that it certainly isn't KlearKase's fault that Engadget has written this about their product, especially since KlearKase has made perfectly clear here that it is *not* waterproof.

Oh and BTW, Engadget has already updated their article title and removed the "waterproof" word.


----------



## dnagirl

My question is:  will a clip-on light work with this case, or is the plastic too hard/thick for a good grip?


----------



## 911jason

David Cheh said:


> What a piece of junk is this? A "waterproof" case that cannot touch water? People, if a little splash and a quick dry is called "waterproof" or "water resistant", then my naked Kindle, iPhone, and iPad are all "waterproof". I will never buy this product.


Apparently you forgot you weren't on the Amazon forums anymore... KB is a friendly place. There's no need to be rude.


----------



## VictoriaP

How very interesting that the two posters suddenly squawking about another company's product, and rather rudely at that, both have under ten posts here....with nearly all of them pro M-Edge.  

Gang, everyone is entitled to an opinion, and we love that people are passionate about certain products and companies--we all have favorites, and MEdge produces some fine products.  But unlike most of the Internet, KB encourages civil discussion and doesn't tolerate rudeness.  Please be polite in your arguments.


----------



## Belita

This sounds like it might work well for me. I want something that'll protect my Kindle when reading by a pool or at the beach. I never read actually _in_ the water anyway, except for the bathtub. I was put off by the the reports of the Guardian being bulky and the lack of access to the on/off switch. I would like to hear reviews about the glare.


----------



## mishymac

Like the others have said David - pull your head in! I don't think that criticism was fair, for a product that has yet to be released, based on one reveiwers mis information! 

And like most other people have said this case will suit some people more than the guardian and vice versa.

Congrats to the KlearKase team for coming up with a competitive product! I look forward to following their progress!


----------



## KlearKase

Good point, Victoria, and thank you all for defending us. It's true that Engadget incorrectly referred to KlearKase as Waterproof in their article's title; this has now been fixed. The press release and KlearKase.com never claimed the KlearKase to be waterproof. It's interesting that during the same time-frame when someone from M-Edge called Engadget with this correction, someone went around to literally every article and forum published about KlearKase and made the same point that we are not Waterproof. If there is an admin reading this, it would be really interesting to see whether the IP addresses of David Cheh and TwiMommy [corrected] are the same/similar.

KlearKase is designed to protect against accidental soakings and splashes, as well as other everyday insults. And it is guaranteed for that. As Kindle owners, we believe the average Kindle reader needs every day, all day protection - and not a case that lets them read underwater. If you want to go diving with your Kindle, there is the Guardian. But it weighs over a pound and at $80, you probably won't want to use it away from water, so you might need another case. The KlearKase at 6 ounces and $39 seems a better choice for those who do not read underwater and want their Kindle to be protected both in the water and away from it. The founders actually use theirs in the water, and it will usually survive shallow immersion. But it's not designed to be thrust underwater and so we don't guarantee against it. There is a place for the Guardian, and there is a place for the KlearKase - the difference is that KlearKase is for everyday.

The product will speak for itself, and we look forward to your reviews and comparisons to the Guardian.


----------



## Addie

Just a small correction here, but I think you meant TwiMommy, not Sunshine 22.


----------



## Krink

This looks to be exactly what I asked about months and months ago or... at least closer to it than what the Guardian is.

I wanted something to add some protection for the screen.. 
something to keep a spilled drink or a water ring from a sweating drink on a table away from the device.. 
something not to bulky or hard to hold.. 
and something to seal it off from dust/dirt..

I think this covers all that.

and just my 2 cents worth.. I still think its strange someone would want to read while actually in a body of water, be it a ocean, sea, pool, pond, or puddle.. but maybe I'm the odd man out on that one.

A bath tub... That I can actually see but needing a case that can float.. while in a bath tub... if you can afford a bath tub that big I would think you could afford to just replace the Kindle if you were to drown it.

I'll grab one and see how long it takes my wife to steal it.


----------



## bce

A quick question:  Any chance of KlearKase creating one for the DX.  This would be great for throwing in my backpack for school, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Sunshine22

KlearKase said:


> If there is an admin reading this, it would be really interesting to see whether the IP addresses of David Cheh and Sunshine 22 are the same/similar.


um, pretty sure they're not... lol.


----------



## 911jason

Krink said:


> and just my 2 cents worth.. I still think its strange someone would want to read while actually in a body of water, be it a ocean, sea, pool, pond, or puddle.. but maybe I'm the odd man out on that one.


Where I live, the heat exceeds 110° during the summer. One of my favorite places to read on those super-hot days is standing in the shallow end of my pool with a towel folded up on the side and my Kindle inside a ziploc bag on top of the towel. My wife bought a pool float similar to the one pictured below. I'm looking forward this summer to putting my head and shoulders up through the hole where your feet are supposed to go and reading my Kindle on the main part of the float. I think I see a KlearKase in my future!


----------



## tiggeerrific

I would be interested in this product also but please tell me you will offer it to us KINDLE DX users as guardian left us out


----------



## NitroStitch

I'm very curious about this case, especially for screen protection and damp protection. I don't see using this case 100% of the time, however. Most of the time, I expect to continue to use my Oberon cover. I would like to have a tougher case for environments that might damage the Oberon cover. I guess my question would be whether it would be a problem to remove the case from time to time, given that it's intended as a full-time cover.

Since I don't have a scale that measures small amounts of weight, what's the comparison between the weight of this case versus that of the Oberon? (I'm sure I can research that myself, but I'm feeling a tad bit lazy tonight, so if someone happens to have the data committed to memory, I'd appreciate it.)

_Edited to add my question._


----------



## VictoriaP

My Oberon was just under 10 ounces...almost the same weight as the bare Kindle.  The KlearKase is listed at 6 ounces.

Four ounces, for reference, is a quarter of a pound.


----------



## NitroStitch

VictoriaP said:


> My Oberon was just under 10 ounces...almost the same weight as the bare Kindle. The KlearKase is listed at 6 ounces.
> 
> Four ounces, for reference, is a quarter of a pound.


Thanks for the quick answer, Victoria!


----------



## Merlilu

Extremely interesting post and responses....sounds like someone must have a vested interest in keeping the Klearcase off the market ....just sayin.....never see this sort of passion in the Kindle Boards....thanks to the wonderful moderators of this site..keepin things civil.....gotta love it!


----------



## freelantzer

I plan to order a KlearKase as soon as they let us.


----------



## Hoosiermama

I received my Guardian yesterday, and I do like it. I don't like that I can't turn it on and off while it's in the case...which kind of defeats the purpose of a waterproof case. I will probably order the KlearKase, and then make a decision on which case to keep.


----------



## kindlegrl81

I will wait until someone gives a review on here but at this point I think I'm still leaning toward the Guardian.  I may not plan on reading underwater but I do plan on reading in the water and with multiple kids running around there is a good chance it will get knocked out of my hands at some point.  

I really like the looks of this case and the price is definitely right but whatever case I buy needs to be able to handle accidental falls in the water without harming my kindle.


----------



## suicidepact

This does sound interesting, and I do appreciate how KlearKase has pointed out the relative merits of BOTH products and has taken great care to NOT bash the M-Edge Guardian, only compare and contrast the two. I am impressed by that and by how direct with his/her answers were. Great representation. I'm definitely interested in this case, but I would like to find out about the skins issue first. 
  Well done on posting here, KlearKase, IMHO. Cheers!


----------



## DarrenG

Is there a web-site for Klearcase?  Have read the news coverage but none seem to have any links?

For me it's simple, I need a solution before 2nd week of July when I head off on hols.  If Klearcase is available to buy in the UK then I'll get it as I need a splashproof case that allows me to stand in the pool with Kindle resting on pool edge!

If it's not then I'll get the Guardian even though the power switch issue seems to be a glaring oversight!


----------



## Danariel

The initial post has their website in it:
http://www.klearkase.com/

Also, *if they're not ready by the time you need it*, might I suggest the Trendy Digital waterproof case? Definately NOT an every day, all the time solution, but I have one, and with the Kindle placed in the bag upside down, you can toggle the switch. It also has an attached lanyard, so you can put the cord around your neck, and just flip the Kindle up to read it. This should make it very easy to keep from dropping it in the pool, though if you do, it's submersible to 15 feet, and I verified the other day that if you don't squeeze all the air out before sealing it, it floats. Best of all, it's $16.00.

Now, that said, I'm seriously considering getting the KlearCase myself when it comes out, and to that end, have subscribed to the one-time email notification to let me know when it's available. The Trendy Digital is NOT an every day case, and I'd love one that's splash-proof on it all the time.


----------



## DarrenG

Thanks, I've registered my interest.  The TrendyDigital solution looks like it would suffice but alas I can't find any stockists in the UK.

Although the M-Edge Guardian has launched, that too has yet to filter through to any UK retailers.  It's too expensive to buy direct from the US with $40 of postage on top so I'll have to wait and hope that at least one of these solutions appears over here before I head to Turkey!


----------



## TwiMommy

Just because I do not post 32458234 a day and spend all my time on this board doesn't mean I am just hear to cause trouble or that I work for them!

I actually work in the Hotel Business, in case you wanted to know. Do you want all the details of my life?

I a very Pro M-Edge... Because they have never failed me on a product..

I have been a lurker for months and started posting once I actually received my Kindle which is back in March.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I am also a BIG fan of M-Edge, but I'm always open to good alternatives.
jp


----------



## Madeline

I'm planning on purchasing one.  When are they coming out? 

Like Krink, where I live it's 100 plus degrees both day and night in the summertime.  I spend ALOT of time in our backyard pool and that gets pretty boring without something to read.  

I don't want to read underwater, but it would be nice to have some protection against splashes and sunscreen grease.  

You guys need to make one of these for the Ipad too...


----------



## KlearKase

We are still on schedule to accept pre-orders this week.  Will post an update as soon as KlearKase goes live on Amazon.

A DX version is under consideration based on demand.  If you sign up for the mailing list on KlearKase.com and list your gadget (the Kindle DX in this case), it helps us determine which gadget to focus on next.  You can choose to be contacted only once when a KlearKase is available for your gadget.


----------



## DarrenG

Any news on International availability?  Will these be available via AmazonUK at launch?  I need to have a solution in place and ready to go by 15th July?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Just wanted to insert a welcome here to KlearKase, who is our latest KindleBoards sponsor. Thanks and welcome to the boards!


----------



## KlearKase

Thanks for the welcome, Harvey.  We are proud to sponsor such a passionate and active community, and look forward to an open dialog on KlearKase products.

DarrenG - At launch, KlearKase will be available in the US only.  We will expand to international markets as soon as possible.  Unfortunately we will not be able to complete this process by July 15th, so we'll have to send you elsewhere - we hope you will consider us again in the future.


----------



## becky0423

it looks so nice.. whre can we but it....


----------



## Concrete Queen

becky0423 said:


> it looks so nice.. whre can we but it....


Becky,

I think they're going to be accepting preorders this week and it should be available on Amazon shortly after that. Keep an eye on this board, I'm sure they'll announce it.


----------



## StarGazer

This case looks to be very nice for my needs. It's the perfect case to take to the beach so as to keep all that sand and salt out. It's perfect by the pool protecting against nearby splashes from the kids, spilled drinks, sweat, etc. I can also simply throw it into my carryon luggage when going on trips knowing nothing will be broken should my bag be bumped or dropped. And it's not over a 1/4 the price of the Kindle itself for such a limited use product as the Guardian appears to be. Not that the Guardian isn't a nice case. I'm sure it most definitely excels at water protection from anything else currently on the market. But I can't understand for the life of me why they would design this without having access to the power switch. That just boggles my mind.   

Regards,
Chris


----------



## KlearKase

Update: KlearKase has been overwhelmed with the response to last week's announcement and we are in the final stages of organizing pre-orders. Unfortunately it has taken us longer than expected to get pre-orders set up on Amazon. The current expectation is that pre-orders will be live on *Tuesday, June 22*. We sincerely thank you for your interest in KlearKase, and your patience as we finalize our Amazon Product Page. Please feel free to sign up for our mailing list at KlearKase.com and/or our Facebook Page for updates.


----------



## VictoriaP

Were you able to test this case for fit with a skinned Kindle?


----------



## StarGazer

Also, when you say "pre-orders" will be live on June 22nd, what kind of time frame are we looking at to actually have the product "shipped" to us?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Clover

I have signed up for notification on cases for the Kindle DX. I hope there are enough demands to make it happen soon!

I have been reading my DX in a wonderful, green M-edge Go jacket and it helps make my heart feel warm and fuzzy when I read. (Weird, I know.) I take my Kindle out of the case to read sometimes, but it never exceeded 10 minutes because I find it unnerving to use the Kindle without any sort of protection. (The skins are only there to make it look pretty.) As it is already Summer, in order to feel cooler when I read, I've been eyeing crystal cases. I have a habit of washing my hands before I use my Kindle, but with the increasingly hot weather, it wouldn't help much with keeping moisture and hand grease off the device. I'm also careful with not touching the screen and keeping dust out of the crevices around buttons. However, with a regular crystal case, if I let the Kindle lay around when I'm not reading, I'm afraid the dust and such will eventually settle down around the buttons.

Anyway, just saying this case seems to be all up my alley and I'm eager to try it out once it become available for the Kindle DX. I hope the back of the case only has a small logo engraved in it so that I can fully show off the decorative skin. I might use it on the beach to guard against sand and splashes, or I might just use the M-edge Leisure jacket for the beach and keep this around the house in the Summer time.

I have a few questions:

1. (Some people have already asked) How does the case fit around a skinned Kindle? This is one of the reasons that held me back from getting a regular crystal case.

2. How air-tight are the silicone plugs? What's the approximate level of submersion with them properly plugged in?

3. Does the case have an external hole where I can thread through a charm or wrist strap? Not that I'd really bring the Kindle near a large body of water, but for the sake of geekiness, I'm thinking about hooking a certain buoyancy device to the Kindle so that I can say "yes, I'm prepared."


----------



## KlearKase

We've run a successful test with a DecalGirl skin and KlearKase.  In fact, the clear design really accentuates and highlights the skin well, meaning KlearKase will be a great option for those who want to protect their Kindle while personalizing it with a skin.  We will post a photo here soon to illustrate.

We will announce our shipping date when pre-orders are live.

The silicone seals completely seal the case.  However, we do not recommend submersion.  Our warranty and product use statements on KlearKase.com detail our official stance (and how we will back up the product). Since some users may not secure the silicon plugs, we can't make promises about results from submersion.  The founders of KlearKase have been using their KlearKase in their tubs and poolside without issue, but we cannot guarantee that a KlearKase falling into water will not leak.

KlearKase does not have a built-in loop on the case for a wrist strap.  However, KlearKase includes a carrying bag with a string to close it and wrap around your wrist.


----------



## Pushka

This looks like a great idea for reading on the beach where you want a little protection from sand and splash but not go over the top. I like that you can turn it on and off - that is a deal breaker. And that it fits with a decalgirl is a bonus. What I don&#039;t like has nothing to do with this product but the comments by a couple of posters. Especially when the negativity had nothing to do with klearkase. Kinda ruins your credibility. I am open to every kindle accessory and &#039;brand loyalty&#039; which really just limits your choices is rather silly.


----------



## susie539

Added myself to mailing list for DX. I ordered a trendy digital for my beach vacation in July, but have another beach vacation at end of Aug. when my stepson gets married. Would love to have a sleeker system for my dx by then.


----------



## GinnyB

Does anyone have a Klear Kase over a Kindle with a skin? I want to see if it detracts from the skin.


----------



## lonestar

More choices!  Yay!


----------



## CarrieJo

GinnyB - none of us have a Klear Kase since it isn't out yet, but if you read just a few posts above yours, the company did a test to check and see how it works with a DecalGirl skin.


----------



## HHV

Sounds like just what I need for vacation.  Any chance it will be available before July 5th?  I do like my Trendy Digital waterproof bag but this looks like a bit more protection.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Any chance that there will be some made for the K1?


----------



## KlearKase

Several of you have asked whether KlearKase features a loop for a string to secure it to your wrist.  While the case itself does not have a loop, KlearKase purchases include a carrying bag with a string that can be wrapped around your wrist.  This allows KlearKase to deliver on this common request while offering a case that is as sleek as possible.


----------



## KlearKase

We were so pleased after testing KlearKase with a DecalGirl skin that we wanted to share the photos below. The clear design really displays and accentuates the skin well, meaning KlearKase will be a great option for those who want to protect their Kindle while personalizing it with a skin.


----------



## Kathy

I really like this case. It looks great.


----------



## stormmaster

Interesting. I did look at the M-Edge Guardian case, but that would be completely overkill for my needs. It looks like skins won't be an issue, but I do have a question about the water-resistant-ness (is that a word?). From what I can tell, there are 2 silicon plugs which provide access to the power switch and the usb port. With those plugs secured, how waterproof is the case? More specifically, how rainproof is it? Houston has a bad habit of being nice and sunny one minute, and the pouring the next. I swear it has been pouring AND sunny, at the same time!


----------



## egh34

Cannot wait for this to become available. We are doing a beach vacation in South Carolina in August, and hope, hope, hope  to have it by then!!!


----------



## cmdixon

Wow, it does look really nice with the decal.  Thanks for sharing the image!


----------



## KlearKase

Update: After working with Amazon over the last week to arrange pre-orders, we discovered that we cannot accept pre-orders for KlearKase on the Amazon selling system. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. We can instead offer you a way to be notified first when the product is available. Please sign up for the mailing list on KlearKase.com, and/or 'Like' our Facebook Page, to receive this early notification. We are working to make the product available as soon as possible next week. Thank you again for your interest and patience; please feel free to contact us with any questions or feedback.


----------



## VictoriaP

Sorry to see that pre-ordering through Amazon didn't work out; hopefully things stay on schedule for your release next week.

A new set of questions:

I know that KlearKase was designed to be a "put it on and leave it on" kind of case, and that this is envisioned to be the primary case for most users.  However, many of us have every day cases we prefer or use no case at all for reading as we prefer the weight and size of the current product.  How easy is the KlearKase to remove and reinstall, and how durable can we expect it to be when removed and reinstalled regularly?  Will this affect the splashproof capability of the product, or might it cause excessive wear on the seals?

I ask because while I'm willing to try the case on a full time basis to see if I can adapt to reading that way, I like the book like feel of my leather Noreve case, and I also like to read with the Kindle bare.  Really, the only protection I want from the KlearKase is while reading in the tub or in other possibly damp environments.  Keeping the KlearKase on full time is probably not something I really want to have to do.


----------



## Brenda M.

VictoriaP said:


> Sorry to see that pre-ordering through Amazon didn't work out; hopefully things stay on schedule for your release next week.
> 
> A new set of questions:
> 
> I know that KlearKase was designed to be a "put it on and leave it on" kind of case, and that this is envisioned to be the primary case for most users. However, many of us have every day cases we prefer or use no case at all for reading as we prefer the weight and size of the current product. How easy is the KlearKase to remove and reinstall, and how durable can we expect it to be when removed and reinstalled regularly? Will this affect the splashproof capability of the product, or might it cause excessive wear on the seals?
> 
> I ask because while I'm willing to try the case on a full time basis to see if I can adapt to reading that way, I like the book like feel of my leather Noreve case, and I also like to read with the Kindle bare. Really, the only protection I want from the KlearKase is while reading in the tub or in other possibly damp environments. Keeping the KlearKase on full time is probably not something I really want to have to do.


I was wondering this also. I love my Oberon case and don't know if I want to give it up on a daily basis. But want to use the Klear Kase on our boat and when out on the dock reading. I was wondering about how easy it is to get on/off.


----------



## Lanshark

I too am interested at how easy it is to get on and off and whether the plugs can stand that type of wear.  I love the case I have but want to slip it into another case when lounging by the pool. One of the "baggie" type cases is probably good enough but I like the look of the KlearKase.


----------



## KlearKase

Another great question.  While KlearKase can be left on with minimal impact to your Kindle experience, leaving the case on is not a requirement.  KlearKase can be taken on and off without wear and tear.  Because of the sleek design allowing fully-sealed protection during normal use, assembly is a little more complicated than a simple leather cover.  But installation is quick, especially after you've done it once or twice.  It's really as simple as taking the sliders out, or putting them in, in the correct order (which is pretty self-explanatory when the parts are in front of you).

Keep these great questions coming.


----------



## Clover

Thank you for the answers!  So far it looks good with the decal skins on.  I see the case has the logo and some wavy grooves on the back (maybe for a better grip?).  Those waves seem a little distracting to me if I just want to look at the skin, but I think I can live with them. (By the way, I think you forgot to stick on the skin pieces for the next/previous/menu buttons.  )

Here's another question for you: Do the power switch and the headphone jack share the same silicone plug?


----------



## NitroStitch

Any updated idea when the cases might be available?  I know a few of us are trying to get the cases for upcoming trips, and we're hoping they might be available for those trips.


----------



## KlearKase

We are still on schedule for KlearKase to appear on Amazon.com this week.

Yes, the power switch and headphone jack do share the same silicone plug. Based on the interest surrounding KlearKase power slider access, we've created the image below to illustrate how it works.


----------



## KlearKase

*Update: Kindle Light Accessories & KlearKase*

The following top-selling light accessories have been successfully tested with KlearKase and are compatible:


Great Point Light Flex Neck Clip-On Reading Light for Kindle 
Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Clip-On Light (Kindle Version)
Belkin Clip-On Reading Light for Kindle (White) 
Verso Clip-On Reading Light for Kindle (White) 
Kandle LED Book Light for the Amazon Kindle


Thank you KindleBoards for asking yet another great question and inspiring this test.


----------



## cheerio

How does this compare to protection vs the Guardian (minus the issue the Guardian has with bubbling right now)?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Guardian is waterproof, the Klear Kase is not. If you think that there is a real possibility that your Kindle could fall into the water and not just be splashed on, the Guardian would be better for you then the Klear Kase. If you are more worried about splashes and the like, the Klear Kase would work for you.


----------



## KlearKase

KlearKase is designed for everyday use and protects against splashes, scratches, drops and dirt.  At only 6 ounces, it can be left on for all day protection beyond the pool and beach while maintaining easy access to the Kindle's controls (including the power slider). 

In contrast, the Guardian is a fully waterproof case that allows the Kindle to be underwater and float.  At 17 ounces, it adds weight and bulk to the Kindle, so it's probably not something you'll want to leave on all the time.

KlearKase is $39.99 and the Guardian is $79.99.  KlearKase is half the price and 1/3 the weight of the Guardian; it is also a case you'll use much more frequently.


----------



## Groggy1

ahhh now to wait for the delivery to arrive.  Since I've been advised that I have a naked Kindle roaming the words and out on a boat fishinig, this looks to be an appropriate 'dress' for the kindle....

Looking forward to finding out how well it's built.


----------



## Pushka

I think the Guardian is more for boaties, rather than people holidaying at the beach or pool.  Unless you plan to take the kindle out on a boat (and if only going out for a couple of hours I wouldnt be thinking of reading!) then KlearKase seems more than adequate.  I just returned from a trip to Indonesia on beaches for a few weeks and only had the noreve cover, and the Klear Kase would have been perfect as the kindle stayed on the beach and didnt come with me on canoes etc.


----------



## egh34

It is so close to being available at Amazon. The image is up, but when you click on it, it doesn't go anywhere. Maybe tomorrow!

EDIT^^ Just ordered it from Amazon, should have it by July 6, will post pics and review, unless someone beats me to it!

KlearKase on Amazon


----------



## Skydog

egh34 said:


> It is so close to being available at Amazon. The image is up, but when you click on it, it doesn't go anywhere. Maybe tomorrow!
> 
> EDIT^^ Just ordered it from Amazon, should have it by July 6, will post pics and review, unless someone beats me to it!


I don't see any reference on Amazon's site. "Klearkase" brings up M-Edge's Guardian.


----------



## CarrieJo

I just ordered it too http://www.amazon.com/KlearKase-Kindle-crystal-completely-sealed/dp/B00300570U/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1277866889&tag=kbpst-20&sr=8-8


----------



## freelantzer

Just ordered it, too!


----------



## VictoriaP

Ordered, will be here Thursday.    Can't wait to compare it side by side with the Guardian before making my final decision.


----------



## NitroStitch

I just ordered mine too - won't have expedited shipping since I have time before my trip.  I can't wait to get it and see how it does!


----------



## dnagirl

I just ordered mine!  Unfortunately, it won't get here before my trip to the beach, but it will be waiting for me when I get home!

ETA:  My brain finally got functioning and I cancelled that order, and reordered to have it shipped to my parent's house, where I'll be staying.  I'll have it for the beach!


----------



## lisa.m

I decided to give this case a try as well. I have the guardian and I'm just not sure about it. I'm looking forward to doing a side by side test as well.


----------



## Groggy1

Pushka said:


> I think the Guardian is more for boaties, rather than people holidaying at the beach or pool. Unless you plan to take the kindle out on a boat (and if only going out for a couple of hours I wouldnt be thinking of reading!) then KlearKase seems more than adequate.


Since the reason I go out on the boat is to fish, sometimes the fish are not biting, then out comes the book while my fishing buddy(ies) fish. We do our best not to swim - it's counter-indictated when fishing.

As you can see by my sig pic it has traveled naked with no issues. Last week it went out in the woods and built tree stands and cut a new road. (See picture thread.) this seems to be an affordable alternative for the single dad who has two boys that will need shoes... LMAO!!


----------



## docmama28

Thank you so much for providing the link, CarrieJo.  I tried this morning to search for this on Amazon, but every time I'd type KlearKase into the search window, a couple of random books would come up, no case.  
Mine will arrive on Friday.  I noticed that the order includes the color jewels for personalization and a "carrying bag", which has me curious!

Thanks again for the link!!


----------



## KlearKase

As you've noticed, KlearKase is now available on Amazon through this link.

Believe it or not, we were going to announce availability this morning but sold out of our first shipment overnight. We have been overwhelmed by the demand for KlearKase since we announced the product. More inventory will be added to Amazon today, and then we'll make a more formal release announcement to our followers and mailing list subscribers. Additional inventory will arrive for sale on Amazon every 2-5 days until our supply catches up to our demand levels. We have been thrilled with the demand for KlearKase and are working as quickly as possible to build a KlearKase for everyone who wants one - while maintaining our high standards of manufacturing quality.

Some of you have noted that you cannot find KlearKase in Amazon's search results. We are working with Amazon to improve how we appear in search results - our product page will be easier to find once our inventory has stabalized. One thing you can do to help is go to the product page, scroll down to "tags customers associate with this product" and vote on the tags like "KlearKase" as well as add your own relevant search terms like "beach" and "pool". Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Crystalmes

That's fantastic! I went on to order one, and it said unavailable, I will keep checking.


----------



## freelantzer

KlearKase said:


> As you've noticed, KlearKase is now available on Amazon through this link.
> 
> Believe it or not, we were going to announce availability this morning but sold out of our first shipment overnight. We have been overwhelmed by the demand for KlearKase since we announced the product. More inventory will be added to Amazon today, and then we'll make a more formal release announcement to our followers and mailing list subscribers. Additional inventory will arrive for sale on Amazon every 2-5 days until our supply catches up to our demand levels on or around July 15th. We have been thrilled with the demand for KlearKase and are working as quickly as possible to build a KlearKase for everyone who wants one - while maintaining our high standards of manufacturing quality.
> 
> Some of you have noted that you cannot find KlearKase in Amazon's search results. We are working with Amazon to improve how we appear in search results - our product page will be easier to find once our inventory has stabalized. One thing you can do to help is go to the product page, scroll down to "tags customers associate with this product" and vote on the tags like "KlearKase" as well as add your own relevant search terms like "beach" and "pool". Thanks in advance for your assistance.


Wow! You sold out overnight? That's fantastic--congrats! Boy, am I glad I was one of those people who snagged one early.  I'm excited to get mine on Friday. Taking it on my vacation next week.

I'll visit your product page and vote on the tags.


----------



## VictoriaP

Mine shipped out of Reno this morning for delivery to the NW tomorrow via FedEx...gotta love Amazon Prime.  

They're showing as available again right now (3:30 PM PST) for those who missed the first wave.


----------



## HHV

Just checked the link.  It said there was one in stock, so I got it.  With overnight shipping it should be here before we leave for camp.  It will be perfect for the beach, I think.  Really looking forward to trying this case.


----------



## pattyaz

Yay - I got one this time!!  I am excited to try this case - I think the Guardian is more protection than I need......


----------



## Kathy

lisa.m said:


> I decided to give this case a try as well. I have the guardian and I'm just not sure about it. I'm looking forward to doing a side by side test as well.


I have a feeling KindleBoards is partly responsible for the high demand. Since I am going to use it on our boat, I'm waiting for your side by side test before deciding completely. I think the KlearKase would be perfect for around the pool and on the beach, but when we are on our boat I like the idea of it floating. When we are out in the Atlantic ocean it is 200 ft or more, so I don't want to try and retrieve it then. The only other thing I can think of is attaching it to me somehow so that if I drop it, it won't get away from me. Something to think about.


----------



## eReadingWarrior

fancynancy said:


> Just my two cents, but I'm thinking that the Guardian is a very "special use" item, to be used only when nothing else will adequately protect the Kindle (maybe to throw into the bottom of a canoe or a kyack?). I wouldn't be surprised to learn that M-Edge released it before it was ready just to satisfy the relentless (and not always so pleasant) demands of some Kindle owners. I haven't seen one, but it does not appear to live up to M-Edge's usual very high standards for cleverness of design.


Wow, people on this thread are pretty harsh on the Guardian! I have one and have loved it so far. Looking forward to comparing the klearkase side by side, but have a feeling I'm gonna stay with the Guardian, you just can't beat waterproof. I read on their facebook page that someone found a hack that turns offs/delays the screensaver so access to the power switch isn't a problem anymore. Has anyone tried this hack and is it easy to install?


----------



## Tam

Ordered one about an hour ago, and it is to be delivered July 7. I was reading this thread and just checked back on amazon, and it is listed as Currently Unavailable now....


----------



## Belita

I knew I should have checked earlier! I'm on the mailing list, too, and didn't see an e-mail about it.   Hopefully more will be available soom.


----------



## izzy

I can't wait to see what ya'll think of this case. I am really thinking about it for when i'm in the tub since i don't need an $80 case for tub or beach reading.


----------



## Belita

I just checked and saw one available, so grabbed it while it was there! I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Sunshine22

Looking forward to reading everyone's reviews, I think this case will be perfect for what I need.


----------



## VictoriaP

eReadingWarrior said:


> Wow, people on this thread are pretty harsh on the Guardian! I have one and have loved it so far. Looking forward to comparing the klearkase side by side, but have a feeling I'm gonna stay with the Guardian, you just can't beat waterproof. I read on their facebook page that someone found a hack that turns offs/delays the screensaver so access to the power switch isn't a problem anymore. Has anyone tried this hack and is it easy to install?


I'll reserve my full comments on the Guardian for another day, and just say that when the price of an accessory reaches a third or more the cost of the device itself, people are going to expect a LOT from that accessory. Add in six months of excessive hype, and now you have expectations that are incredibly high. It's easy to be disappointed in that kind of scenario.

I hadn't heard about that hack, but offhand, I've already hacked my Kindle for far less reason. LOL However, giving up my already hacked screensavers to use an accessory probably isn't going to happen unless I'm using that accessory every single day. For one thing, I'd prefer not to flash my smutty summer reading choices to the whole beach! 

If the hack comes from a reasonable trustworthy source (like some of the folks here or on Mobile Read) and uses the current installation protocols that many of us have already used for the screensaver and font hacks, it's probably safe enough. As with all hacks, you assume the risk of potentially bricking your Kindle, but if you're using the Guardian all the time, it may be worth it to you.


----------



## Pushka

eReadingWarrior said:


> Wow, people on this thread are pretty harsh on the Guardian!


As soon as I knew youl couldnt access the sleep/wake button, I decided against it.


----------



## 911jason

KlearKase said:


> Some of you have noted that you cannot find KlearKase in Amazon's search results. We are working with Amazon to improve how we appear in search results - our product page will be easier to find once our inventory has stabalized. One thing you can do to help is go to the product page, scroll down to "tags customers associate with this product" and vote on the tags like "KlearKase" as well as add your own relevant search terms like "beach" and "pool". Thanks in advance for your assistance.


I clicked all the existing tags for you, then added beach, pool, bath, tub, and bathtub!


----------



## docmama28

Mine is already out for delivery!  I should have it by this afternoon!  Yay!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

When will you sell one for the new DX? 

Seriously, I have a beach trip and lake trip planned this summer. I have ordered a new DX and would love to have something water proof for those trips. I could bring my trust K1, Tavar, with the water proof bag I have for him but I would prefer my DX.


----------



## caracara

docmama28 said:


> Mine is already out for delivery! I should have it by this afternoon! Yay!!


I'm sure I'm not alone when I say: 
We would greatly appreciate reviews, and opinions! =)


----------



## Luna

What do you think when the KlearKase will be available at Germany? I would love to have one espacially as we are going to beach holidays in a few weeks...


----------



## Belita

I was at the hair salon today and realized that this might be a good case for using there, too! I worry about hair getting on it when I'm reading while getting hair cut.


----------



## docmama28

Ok, mine arrived this afternoon! It took me less than 5 minutes to unpack it and put my kindle inside. So far I really like this case. Here are some initial impressions.

The instructions are pretty clear and straightforward; they even give you a "holding pad" to keep track of the sliders as you disassemble and reassemble the case:










Here is my kindle already inside. As you can see, I have a skin, and it still fits perfectly!:










Close up of the joystick with the "jewel":










The only issue may be glare in direct sunlight. It's a bit cloudy outside right now, so I can't really judge but this may be an issue for some. I noticed that the Guardian comes with a screen protector to decrease glare, this could be an option for those that are bothered by it with this case.

My early verdict: 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Kathy

It looks like it fits snugly. Would it fit in a Oberon cover with it on? That would be really great.


----------



## Pushka

Kathy said:


> It looks like it fits snugly. Would it fit in a Oberon cover with it on? That would be really great.


How could that work?


----------



## docmama28

No, I don't think it will fit in an Oberon case with it on...it won't fit in my case, at least.


----------



## Margaret

Docmoma28, Thank you for the review.  Mine should arrive tomorrow. It seems to be the perfect thing to protect my Kindle on the beach.


----------



## VictoriaP

Absolutely no way will it fit inside a cover. It's thin, but it still doubles the thickness of the Kindle, and adds an extra 1/4" or so to each side. It does, however, fit the Borsa Bella large e-reader bag, Roo bag, and K2 Travel bag with no problem. It would even fit the small e-reader bag if that bag was a half inch taller--the upper plug is just a hair too high to close the zipper easily, though on mine it does close.

Mine has arrived, as you may have guessed. LOL First off, a horror story:

Amazon shipped it in a box along with 4 bottles of carpet cleaner I had ordered, and very very little padding. The Klear Kase comes in a decorative cardboard envelope--THIN cardboard--with no real padding. When I opened the box, the Klear Kase was on the bottom, underneath about a gallon of carpet cleaner. My heart simply stopped. I thought for certain it would be cracked at the least, shattered into multiple pieces at worst. Instead, it was 100% intact. Given that it had traveled 1000+ miles loose in a box with about 8 pounds of moving, shifting weight, and came out without damage, I'm pretty sure this is one case that will survive most falls!

Next up--Water. Yes, I did an immersion test. No, I didn't put my Kindle inside first. 

What I did what take it out, take it apart to get at the little jewels (which are a requirement, not an option--see full review later), then put the lot back together without a Kindle in it. Tucked the jewel into the joystick area, because otherwise the case would have had a hole in it, then dropped it into a pan of water. Because it was empty, it floated--it won't do that with a Kindle in it as there's no room for air, and air = buoyancy. But since it was floating, I left it that way for a minute to see if the side/top seals would hold. Next, I took my hand and pressed it into the water for about 20 seconds, then pulled the whole thing out and wiped the outside thoroughly. There was no water to be seen inside the case. Opened it up--the inside of the slider locks was damp, but the water had not penetrated the seals.

Now, with a Kindle actually in it, there's not a whole lot of room for error. If you don't seal the slide locks correctly, if the o-ring seal around the edge of the unit is damaged or dirty, if you don't set the plugs in tightly over the on/off switch and charging port--all these are places where water could potentially get in there, and I can see why Klear Kase has opted not to guarantee it against full immersion. Additionally, the "jewel" over the joystick is a potential problem in more than one way, but especially as far as water goes: The jewel attaches to the KINDLE, not the case, and is surrounded by a silicone seal in a non permanent fashion. This is one place I can see full immersion being a possible issue.

Having said that...I suspect, as we were told, the Klear Kase would probably protect a Kindle from a quick dip, if it were fished out promptly enough and if the Kase was put together correctly. I'm not quite confident enough that I want to try it outright, but I feel good enough that I could see using it around water without constantly worrying about it. Personal opinion only, and your experience may vary, as always. (And if anyone has a dead Kindle they want to send my way to try it out, PM me!)

A few other quick thoughts:

If you're looking for something to use every few nights in the bath, it *may* be more nuisance than it's worth. It's not particularly difficult to put together and take apart, but there are 9 pieces involved (including the jewel and not including the two plugs), so that's 9 pieces you have to put on and take off each time. And you'll need to remember where you put that jewel, which is tiny and not attached to the case in any way. It really is designed for "put it on and leave it on use". I'm going to be playing around with all that over this weekend and will add my thoughts to a full review.

That jewel....sigh. It's cute. But I would've MUCH rather had a permanent fixture in place instead. As mentioned above, it's a potential issue for liquids, though the seal is tight enough that it shouldn't be a problem for dust or debris. It's not the easiest to snap onto the joystick, and removing it three times so far has left me worrying each time that I will break the joystick off the Kindle. This is one thing that I didn't anticipate being a problem with taking the Klear Kase off and putting it back on regularly. And you can't use the case without it, as doing so both leaves a hole in the otherwise sealed case, and makes it difficult, if not impossible, to use that switch.

Overall in the very brief time I've had it, I do like it. The build quality seems fine, and as I said, I'm impressed with how well it withstood the rigors of shipping. I'll probably have a lot more to say a few hours from now when I've had some time to look it over more thoroughly.


----------



## freelantzer

VictoriaP said:


> Amazon shipped it in a box along with 4 bottles of carpet cleaner I had ordered, and very very little padding. The Klear Kase comes in a decorative cardboard envelope--THIN cardboard--with no real padding. When I opened the box, the Klear Kase was on the bottom, underneath about a gallon of carpet cleaner. My heart simply stopped. I thought for certain it would be cracked at the least, shattered into multiple pieces at worst. Instead, it was 100% intact. Given that it had traveled 1000+ miles loose in a box with about 8 pounds of moving, shifting weight, and came out without damage, I'm pretty sure this is one case that will survive most falls!
> 
> A few other quick thoughts:
> 
> If you're looking for something to use every few nights in the bath, it *may* be more nuisance than it's worth. It's not particularly difficult to put together and take apart, but there are 9 pieces involved (including the jewel and not including the two plugs), so that's 9 pieces you have to put on and take off each time. And you'll need to remember where you put that jewel, which is tiny and not attached to the case in any way. It really is designed for "put it on and leave it on use". I'm going to be playing around with all that over this weekend and will add my thoughts to a full review.
> 
> That jewel....sigh. It's cute. But I would've MUCH rather had a permanent fixture in place instead. As mentioned above, it's a potential issue for liquids, though the seal is tight enough that it shouldn't be a problem for dust or debris. It's not the easiest to snap onto the joystick, and removing it three times so far has left me worrying each time that I will break the joystick off the Kindle. This is one thing that I didn't anticipate being a problem with taking the Klear Kase off and putting it back on regularly. And you can't use the case without it, as doing so both leaves a hole in the otherwise sealed case, and makes it difficult, if not impossible, to use that switch.


I received my KlearKase today, a day early! I agree with pretty much all of your review (and it's amazing to know that it survived shipping with those bottles of cleaner unscathed--that bodes very well for this case). I agree with you about it not being very convenient to remove often. It is more of a keep on kind of case. That's fine, but I'm not sure if I want to keep in on all that much. It's really not difficult to remove; the biggest drawback is the jewel. Like you, I am sure that repeated removal/reapplying of that will break my toggle switch. It is not very easy to remove. I did it once but don't really want to try it again. I haven't tried using my kindle naked with the jewel in place, like the brochure says many people do. I will have to see what that is like and post again later.


----------



## VictoriaP

freelantzer said:


> I received my KlearKase today, a day early! I agree with pretty much all of your review (and it's amazing to know that it survived shipping with those bottles of cleaner unscathed--that bodes very well for this case). I agree with you about it not being very convenient to remove often. It is more of a keep on kind of case. That's fine, but I'm not sure if I want to keep in on all that much. It's really not difficult to remove; the biggest drawback is the jewel. Like you, I am sure that repeated removal/reapplying of that will break my toggle switch. It is not very easy to remove. I did it once but don't really want to try it again. I haven't tried using my kindle naked with the jewel in place, like the brochure says many people do. I will have to see what that is like and post again later.


My concern with leaving the jewel in place while the Kindle is not in the Klear Kase is that isn't a practical solution if you're using another case. It sticks up too far--a book style case such as an Oberon or Noreve would not close correctly, and it won't work at all with a rigid sleeve style. A soft sleeve style might work, but without support around the jewel (presuming it's not in the Klear Kase), it's going to be vulnerable to being pulled or knocked off.

For reference, here's the clear jewel on a naked Kindle:










The jewel extension piece does make the toggle switch easier to manipulate in the Klear Kase though--it certainly works better than when I have the K2 in my waterproof bag or in the Guardian.


----------



## freelantzer

VictoriaP said:


> My concern with leaving the jewel in place while the Kindle is not in the Klear Kase is that isn't a practical solution if you're using another case. It sticks up too far--a book style case such as an Oberon or Noreve would not close correctly, and it won't work at all with a rigid sleeve style. A soft sleeve style might work, but without support around the jewel (presuming it's not in the Klear Kase), it's going to be vulnerable to being pulled or knocked off.


That's true. I don't think it would fit in most cases with the jewel on. I wasn't even thinking about that when I posted before. I was thinking about just using the jeweled toggle with a naked kindle. I think that would be okay.


----------



## CarrieJo

Thanks for the reviews!  Mine should be waiting for me when I get home from work so I'll give a review then.  I actually plan on leaving mine on as an everyday case and then getting a sleeve for it. Glad to hear it help up well during the shipping.  That's amazing!!


----------



## fancynancy

Klearkase, or someone who has the case:  Can you use the keyboard with the case on?


----------



## docmama28

FancyNancy,

Yes, you can use the keyboard with the case on. There is a translucent silicon membrane over the keyboard that gives access to the keys visually, and allows them to be fully functional:


----------



## JenB

While it appears that some people have ordered it, when I try to do so Amazon says "currently unavailable." Are they out of stock already? Any idea when they'll be coming back into stock?

Though the reviews of the jewel part on the 5way make me wonder. I will probably lose it very quickly, sad to say.

thanks!
Jennifer

http://www.amazon.com/KlearKase-Kindle-crystal-completely-sealed/dp/B00300570U/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1277866889&tag=kbpst-20&sr=8-8


----------



## DD

Brenda M. said:


> I am liking this and like the price better than the Guardian.
> 
> Question - does the Kindle ever get condensation on it while in this case? I use a Dry Bag (can't think of the real name) now and after I have it outside a while when the bag is sealed there is a lot of condensation within the bag that gets on the Kindle. I live in GA where it is very humid.


I've had the same problem with condensation in Florida. I'm also interested in the answer to this question.


----------



## KlearKase

JenB said:


> While it appears that some people have ordered it, when I try to do so Amazon says "currently unavailable." Are they out of stock already? Any idea when they'll be coming back into stock?


Demand is currently larger than supply - we have had additional units arrive each day since launch but they are sold as quickly as they are made available. There should be more available today (we have stock waiting to be loaded in by Amazon, unfortunately the timing is somewhat unpredictable). We are also finalizing a way for customers to back-order KlearKase for immediately shipping when there is availability - stay tuned!



JenB said:


> Though the reviews of the jewel part on the 5way make me wonder. I will probably lose it very quickly, sad to say.


The jewel enables a fully sealed case with a fully functional 5-way control. The jewel fits firmly while being simple to install and remove. KlearKase includes a set of 5 jewels of various colors, so you'll have backups if you need them. Our testers grew very comfortable with the jewel so we hope your impression will improve after more use.

We appreciate the reviews and feedback so far and look forward to more. We'll try to be quiet for now so that you can all discuss your experience with KlearKase.


----------



## JenB

Thank you so much for your quick reply! I suppose I shall have to haunt the Amazon page like a ninja to get one while it is in stock. I hadn't checked until now because I was waiting for my notification email, which didn't arrive.

I'll see what I think about the jewel once I'm able to order one.

Jennifer


----------



## fancynancy

docmama28 said:


> FancyNancy,
> 
> Yes, you can use the keyboard with the case on. There is a translucent silicon membrane over the keyboard that gives access to the keys visually, and allows them to be fully functional:


Thank you! I read every post and no one else asked. Much appreciated.


----------



## CarrieJo

It's here and I LOVE it.  The reviews above are spot on.  I intended to replace my M-Edge prodigy with this for every day use since we are constantly out on the deck near the pool or soaking in the tub or at a playground with sand and mulch.  This will work perfectly to protect against splashes, dirt, grass, etc.  It was very easy to install onto the Kindle - in fact it took me less time to figure this out vs. the hinge system on my other cover.  Because it will be my every day case, I'm not as concerned with removing the toggle jewel, although I can see how some might be leary about it.  Mine removed fairly easy without any problems the first time but I only did it once as a test.  Hopefully I won't have any problems in the future.  

I gotta say that I didn't realize it was coming with a protective sleeve.  I plan on getting one in the future to match my Decal Girl, but the fact that it came with one was an added bonus and I'm not in a rush to find one.  My Borsa Bella e-Reader bag in small just almost fits the KlearKase.  I can get it in, but can't zip it shut.


----------



## Margaret

I received my KlearKase this afternoon and my experience so far parallels the earlier reviews. The case went on fairly easily. I did read the instructions before starting the process. My Kindle seems top be fully protected. The case is sturdy and the seals fit tightly. I am planning to read my Kindle on the beach, so I am concerned about sand and possible drips and splashes of water. I feel confident that the KlearKase will take care of these problems. I can't tell if it is one hundred per cent waterproof, but that doesn't really matter to me. I am able to access and easily use all of the Kindle controls. Although the case was not difficult to put on, I agree with those who have said that it is not something to be taken off and on on a daily basis. I am going down the shore for the last two weeks in July, and will most likely keep the KlearKase on until after vacation. The Kindle does not fit back into my Bobarra case with the KlearKase on, although it should fit with just the jewel cover on the toggle if I choose to do that. The KlearKase is heavier than the Bobarra case and does not feel quite as comfortable in my hands. For me the protection it offers makes it worth this slight inconvenience, and I should get more accustomed to the feel as I use it more. The KlearKase will be the "beachwear" for my Kindle each summer and it should work well for that. During the rest of the year, I will most likely go back to the Bobarra case. Between the two, I think I am covered.


----------



## dnagirl

I got mine today too, and it is great.  It's simple to install and the access to the on/off switch and charging port is very nice.  It will be perfect for the beach and reading in the tub.  There is a little glare on the screen but it only impedes reading when it is directly reflecting the sun.  Otherwise, it is barely noticeable and doesn't affect my reading at all.  It's not even as bad of a glare as my laptop when a lightbulb shines on it.


----------



## DarrenG

I've plumped for an M-Edge Guardian case and also ordered an Aquapac to compare. I really need a case to be waterproof and whilst I would have considered the Klearcase, the lack of availability to the UK means I can't.

The Guardian's power switch issue is a shame but I can live with that (I think!).


----------



## jiskafo

KlearKase is in stock


----------



## corky1234

Kendra's new bathing suit arrived yesterday and we LOVE it!!  It's krystal klear, doesn't create a glare in the California sun, and protects her from just about anything she will encounter. It does add a little weight of course, but not enough to make a difference to me. In fact it feels so smooth yet sturdy, I love it. Once she got it on, (and I did have to say to myself..."now come on, you're not stupid"...because at first I didn't see where the sliders started and stopped or how they slid)... it was an immediate sense of relaxation as I could see how protected she was.  Thank you KlearKase for a wonderful answer to poolside splashes, raindrops, sand, spilled coffee, or whatever else might become a danger to my Kendra.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(waits for it to be available for the DX)

I really want to bring one Kindle on my beach vacations this summer. But without a cover for the DX I'll have to bring my K1 which has protection. Please release a DX version soon


----------



## maggio

Would love to own one - but unfortunately not available in Europe   

Is there anybody willing to sell his KlearKase and send it to me in Europe (for example via ebay)?

Thank you from Switzerland.


----------



## KlearKase

*KlearKase for Kindle is now (consistently) available on Amazon.com at an introductory price of $39.99.* We have added a back-order process to handle the overwhelming demand; if Amazon's warehouse is sold out, buyers have the option for KlearKase to directly ship a case when available. Standard shipping is free any way you purchase (US-Only).


KlearKase for Kindle 2 - crystal clear, completely sealed, hard case

Note on Inventory

KlearKase inventory has been selling out as quickly as it's made available. Additional inventory will arrive regularly at Amazon's warehouse for shipment by Amazon. We have also set up a back-order process to handle the overwhelming demand; buyers now have the option for KlearKase to directly ship a case when available.

How To Buy

Add KlearKase to your cart on Amazon.com.

Standard shipping is free with purchase. You may need to click "See all buying options" to add the item to your cart. You will then see up to two KlearKase sellers listed. If a seller labeled "Fulfillment by Amazon" (eligible for Amazon's Super Saver Shipping and Amazon Prime) is not listed, KlearKase has temporarily sold out at Amazon's warehouse. The other seller option allows you to reserve a KlearKase to be sent as soon as available - shipments will begin this Tuesday, July 6th. Inventory that is not fulfilled by Amazon ships directly from KlearKase and includes standard shipping.

More Details

Additional information is available at the KlearKase Website.

*Thanks for considering KlearKase!

KlearKase Team
http://www.KlearKase.com*


----------



## KlearKase

maggio said:


> Would love to own one - but unfortunately not available in Europe


Now that we set up a process for back-orders, we're focusing on how to offer KlearKase to international customers. We'll post an update as soon as we have the process finalized.


----------



## CarrieJo

Here's my KlearKase in it's new home  I couldn't find a sleeve that was just right for me so I got together with my crafty mom and learned how to sew. Not bad for my first time I don't think and now I know I can have a whole collection of sleeves to choose from. I plan on making more including some seasonal stuff.


----------



## cmdixon

CarrieJo, those are gorgeous!  You did a great job on the sleeves!


----------



## docmama28

I'M
SO
_JEALOUS!!!_


----------



## JenB

Ordered.  Awaiting delivery.  Looking forward to reading in places I shouldn't be 

Jennifer


----------



## Belita

Carriejo, you could sell those on Etsy! That's so cute!

My KlearKase came today! I was at the crowded beach yesterday and never took out my Kindle because I was getting kicked with sand. I can't wait to go to the beach tomorrow and use my new case and read without worry!


----------



## Brenda M.

Just ordered mine and it said "in stock". Looking forward to using it on the boat and dock!


----------



## Groggy1

Here we go!










read the instructions and get started:










Blue toggle and case ready for re-assembly.










done, less than 5 minutes after reading instructions (first!)










Gypsy says: "Couldn't have done it unless I had opposable thumbs!"








.


----------



## egh34

Thanks Groggy for posting pics, now I won't have to!

Let me start out by saying I LOVE my Klearkase, and the peace of mind it will give me on the beach is super!! More worried about sand than water, and this is perfect.

Now I have a huge opinion...it wasn't difficult to assemble, and won't be difficult to unassemble. I will have no problems taking this off and on whenever I need to. Very simple, if you are careful.

Thanks Klearkase!


----------



## stormmaster

I just got mine in the mail. Overall, an excellent case, a little creaky though. (Does any one else's creak a bit when you flex the case while assembled?) Its exactly what I need: something to protect against a sudden rainstorm. (Here in Houston, we have a saying: If you don't like the weather, wait 15 minutes. Thats how fast it can change.)

Case was easy to assemble and disassemble. I think it took me less than a minute the first time I tried it.


----------



## Belita

I went to the beach for my first day with my KlearKase and I couldn't have picked a more perfect day for putting it to the test. Weather was in the 90°s, high humidity, and crystal clear skies with bright sunshine.

It was easy to follow the directions and put the case on the Kindle. The directions were so easy to follow, I think a child could do it. I agree with the others who stated that this is not a case I'd want to take apart and put together regularly. I'll probably leave it on for the rest of the summer, although it does leave me wondering what to do about a book light when reading at night.

The glare wasn't bad. I felt like it was similar to looking through a window. I noticed a slight rainbow effect in the bright sun when the case was horizontal, but I don't read with the Kindle horizontal and it didn't bother me. The buttons were easy to press, but I do understand why they don't advertise it as waterproof since I noticed that I didn't close the seal over the power switch well enough a couple of times. I would have preferred the hole for the power switch be a little more to the left since I'm a leftie and had difficulty accessing the switch without twisting my hand to an awkward angle. It's not any worse than lefties have to put up with in daily life. Despite the heat and humidity, I did not notice any warping of the case nor did I find any condensation inside the case. Depending on the angle of the Kindle compared to the sun, I notice a bit of a shadow from the case, but it was not enough to bother me.

I am very pleased with the case and it is great for my needs.


----------



## stacydan

I got mine today and although I was a little nervous assembling it, I had No problems at all. All the buttons are easily accessed and I love the cute little toggle jewel. I like the way it feels it my hands too!


----------



## 911jason

Belita said:


> I'll probably leave it on for the rest of the summer, although it does leave me wondering what to do about a book light when reading at night.


They already have you covered... this post was earlier in the thread.



KlearKase said:


> *Update: Kindle Light Accessories & KlearKase*
> 
> The following top-selling light accessories have been successfully tested with KlearKase and are compatible:
> 
> 
> Great Point Light Flex Neck Clip-On Reading Light for Kindle
> Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Clip-On Light (Kindle Version)
> Belkin Clip-On Reading Light for Kindle (White)
> Verso Clip-On Reading Light for Kindle (White)
> Kandle LED Book Light for the Amazon Kindle
> 
> 
> Thank you KindleBoards for asking yet another great question and inspiring this test.


----------



## suicidepact

Looks like Jason was paying attention in class...gold star. Thanks to everyone who has given reviews and posted pics. It definitely helps my decision process.


----------



## docmama28

Belita,

Here's my baby in her KlearKase with the belkin light on. It's not a perfect fit, but it works just fine:


----------



## Belita

Thanks for the information about the clip-on lights. I saw dna's question, but didn't remember seeing the answer. 

I actually found out that the glare was pretty bad here in airport lighting and ended up taking it off. Strange how I didn't have a problem with glare in such intense sunlight yesterday or at home but had a problem in the airport. Must be something to do with the way the fluorescent lighting is hitting the case since it was also fine going through security. It isn't a big deal to me, though, since I didn't buy it to be an everyday case.


----------



## caracara

Has anyone tested the speakers with the case on? I know you can access the head phone jack, but I still like the speakers.

Thanks!


----------



## stanghla

I picked up my KlearKase on Thursday and had my Kindle in it within 5 minutes. Very easy to assemble. We were boating for 2 days on the weekend in the very hot humid weather and thank goodness I had the cover on it. My daughter and her boyfriend decided to come visit on the jet ski and my daughter thought it would be funny to splash me in the boat. Needless to say the KlearKase saved my Kindle. All I had to do was wipe it off and everything was as good as new. I am quite happy that I returned the Guardian and kept the KlearKase because for what I need it for it was perfect.


----------



## KlearKase

caracara - from KlearKase.com Answers:

Q: Can I still use my Kindle’s speakers with KlearKase?
A: The Kindle’s speakers still function with KlearKase.  We have tested the Kindle’s speakers with and without KlearKase and there is not a noticeable difference in audio quality.

I have tested it personally and the speakers sound great with KlearKase on - no echoes or muffling whatsoever.


----------



## JenB

Got my KlearKase. Initial review:

Warning: Blood is involved. And possibly silliness.

Ok, happy to see my new KlearKase. Of course, on the day I have to work late so I can't take it for a test at the pool. Take it out of the envelope and I don't see directions. Huh, thinks I, that's weird. People showed the handy layout page...no worries, I'll figure it out myself.

I look at the baggie of jewels. I know those go on first! I then realize that there is something horribly wrong. There's no purple one! I mean, yeah, there's none pictured on the website. how did I miss such crucial information. Fine then, I'll just use the teal one. That fits on nice and easy though so that's good.

I disassemble the Kase pretty quickly, and then realize why they have a handy guide. Crap. Oh well, I take Verity out of her other case. At least the KlearKase is, well, clear, so her pretty skin will show through.

Then a miracle occurs! I manage to get the Kase on without too much trouble at all, though I have to take the bottom bits off to put the side bits on. Yay, KlearKase has passed a crucial Jennifer Test. Jennifer does not read directions. Jennifer still manages to get it on.

Crap again, though. I wanted to check the water-tightness before I put it on Verity. I do not have the patience to take it all off and put it back on again, so I just ran the faucet across the screen, staying away from the plugs. All is well, though I have a feeling Verity wants to beat me up for endangering her. Even if that's what the case was for!

The Kase doesn't add much to the weight or thickness, which is nice. I like the wavy bit on the back that allows me to hold it easily even with wet fingers. I can't read underwater with it, like I could if I had a Guardian, but then again until the Guardian it never occurred to me to try. Since I can't exactly swim with my glasses on, and without them, reading is kind of a moot point. I mean, I can tell where the Kindle is, but I doubt even the new giant size fonts would help very much.

So, just to prove I could, I turned on Verity and played around with the controls. Everything is easy to use, including the joystick, and I was able to flip open the top and bottom plugs and put them back easily. The silicone areas seem a little like they'd not like much poking without a Kindle inside for support, but silicone is often tougher than it feels. I think of all the things, the little cord holding the plugs looks like the weakest point, and the only thing I might be scared of damaging. Then again, I have way flimsier ones on my phone and camera, and I've managed to keep them safe.

Now for the bloody part.

I took off the Kase and was putting it back together without the Kindle (because I also got my new Borsa Bella bag and I wanted to try my bigger case in it. Or something logical like that. Also, for work I like to have a stand for at lunch though I'm clumsy enough that it is only a miracle that Verity hasn't ended up covered in salad dressing or the like). I slid on one side and it jammed before I got all the way on. I wrestle with it a bit, thinking that I of course would be the one to break it the day it comes. It pops off, and in doing so, I mangled my thumb against the rigid case.

Ok, I'm being melodramatic. No actual blood, but I did break the nail back pretty far and it hurt a lot. Because I'm a wuss. I whined a lot, let me tell you. Still, I'm probably the first person to have an actual KlearKase-related injury.

By the way, the Kase is fine and I can assemble it without trouble.

I put it back in the envelope. Oh look, there were directions after all!

Jennifer


----------



## corky1234

Hilarious!!

I love mine too.


----------



## 911jason

Jen - I really hope you stick around and join the discussion more often... that review was priceless!


----------



## stacydan

That is Hilarious Jen!  

And I am impressed you got it on AND off without directions!  When I looked at the directions and diagrams I thought I was going to have to get an engineer to help me, but I did it all by myself (with Frequent reading, re-reading, looking at the picture, looking at the pieces .... and it really wasn't difficult, I was just nervous! lol!)


----------



## Brenda M.

I really want to love this case, but I think my Kindle has taken more falls with this case on than ever before. I am having trouble with the slick back of the plastic. My Kindle's fallen off of my lap, off of my car seat etc. Is anyone else having this problem? It just slides so easily now. 

On a good note, I am taking it to the lake this weekend since our boat hoist got fixed finally so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Groggy1

Brenda M. said:


> I really want to love this case, but I think my Kindle has taken more falls with this case on than ever before. I am having trouble with the slick back of the plastic. My Kindle's fallen off of my lap, off of my car seat etc. Is anyone else having this problem? It just slides so easily now.
> 
> On a good note, I am taking it to the lake this weekend since our boat hoist got fixed finally so we'll see how that goes.


Nope, no issues with sliding with mine. I do have big hands though and the ripples on the back work for me.


----------



## JenB

Will there be a new KlearKase for Kindle 3?



Jen


----------



## Kathy

I hope there will be. I really want one. I held off to see if they would come out with the K3. Now that I have that coming, I would love to order this case for it.


----------



## freelantzer

When I heard about the K3, one of my first thoughts was, "Poor KlearKase. They _just_ came out with that for K2, and it seemed like a lot of work went into designing it."


----------



## 911jason

Just because the K3 has been announced doesn't mean the million or more K2's cease to exist... I'm sure with the quality product and good reviews they've had, they'll continue to be successful with their K2 case. I'm also guessing that since the 5-way controller jewel seemed to be the weakest link in their product that the K3 case should be bulletproof!


----------



## egh34

So I got the Klearkase for our vacation trip to an Island off of South Carolina. Figured since we wouuld be on the beach a lot, and I would be reading most of the time, it would be perfect.

All five of us were packed and ready to go, didn't forget anything, except...MY KLEARKASE!! OMG!! Sorry, for the capitals, but could not believe that I forgot it, especially sinnce i bought it for this vacation!!


----------



## Hoosiermama

Just an update...I received an email from KlearKase late last week that they have developed new jewels for those of us who were having problems maneuvering the 5 way controller. I'm anxious to see how they work!


----------



## history_lover

I think consumers buying a brand new model of anything have to accept that it will take third parties some time before coming out with accessories for it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would guess that it won't take too much to adjust the device to fit the K3. The same protection on the keyboard will work for the new controller.


----------



## JenB

Well, my KlearKase is going with the K2 to my son.  I look forward to the KlearKase for the K3, because I'm always in need of a way of Jen-proofing my gadgets.

JenB


----------



## 911jason

JenB said:


> I'm always in need of a way of Jen-proofing my gadgets.


HAHA!


----------



## stacydan

I am still loving my KlearKase and I have not had any problems with my jewel, thankfully.  The only thing I miss is propping it up during lunch (my M-Edge Platform was great for that).


----------



## Hoosiermama

I received my replacement jewels from KlearKase today!    My controller works flawlessly now!


----------



## 911jason

I'm a bit surprised how quiet KlearKase has been in this thread about the upcoming Kindle release. They were so proud of their product, and quick to respond here in the past, I assumed they would have at least addressed the K3 by now. 

I hope the cost of developing a new version for the K3 isn't so prohibitive that it's causing them to back away from the Kindle! They seem like such a good company to do business with!


----------



## kimbertay

911jason said:


> I'm a bit surprised how quiet KlearKase has been in this thread about the upcoming Kindle release. They were so proud of their product, and quick to respond here in the past, I assumed they would have at least addressed the K3 by now.
> 
> I hope the cost of developing a new version for the K3 isn't so prohibitive that it's causing them to back away from the Kindle! They seem like such a good company to do business with!


I found this on their website:

Other Questions
Are you building a KlearKase for Kindle 3?
We are currently building a timeline for a Kindle 3 KlearKase. Please join our mailing list or follow us on Facebook for updates.

http://www.klearkase.com/answers/


----------



## stormmaster

Hoosiermama said:


> I received my replacement jewels from KlearKase today!   My controller works flawlessly now!


How did you get the replacement jewels? I have the KlearKase on my K2i right now, but without the jewel, since I cannot go down on the 5 way with the jewel on. I know it sort of defeats the waterproofing, but its better than nothing.


----------



## KlearKase

Hi Everyone -

Sorry to have fallen behind in the discussion!  As you can imagine, we've been very busy.  

We are thrilled that there is so much interest in KlearKase for Kindle 3.  Our team has been evaluating how soon we can have it on the market.  Because KlearKase is more complex than the average case, it will take a little more time than the average case to update.  But we are hoping to seize this opportunity to apply feedback from KlearKase for Kindle 2 to create an even better KlearKase for Kindle 3.

We'll update this thread when we have a date.  Or, please join the mailing list on KlearKase.com (you can even sign up to receive a single notification when a KlearKase for Kindle 3 is available).


----------



## KlearKase

stormmaster said:


> How did you get the replacement jewels? I have the KlearKase on my K2i right now, but without the jewel, since I cannot go down on the 5 way with the jewel on. I know it sort of defeats the waterproofing, but its better than nothing.


Please contact us through the form on KlearKase.com for assistance with any issues.


----------



## KlearKase

Do you want to see a new and improved KlearKase for Kindle 3? We need your help! Please take approximately 2 minutes to fill out our 10-question survey. We rely on our customers to drive the direction of our products, and are eager to hear your feedback. We also want to learn from those who chose not to buy KlearKase - everyone is invited.

*Survey Link: http://www.klearkase.com/survey/*

And of course feel free to discuss the improvements you'd like to see in this thread, as well - we are listening.

Thank you in advance for your time and input!


----------



## 911jason

Survey complete. =)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Survey completed. Please make a DX KlearKase


----------



## JenB

Survey done!  I didn't put in a comment to make it safer for the users who put it on, since I doubt you can make something I can't hurt myself on.  Seriously.  It's not you, it's me.

(My new K3 does need a KlearKase!)

Jen


----------



## Kathy

I completed the survey. Thanks for asking for feedback.


----------



## stormmaster

Thanks! I got the new jewels, and they work now. I completed the survey too.


----------



## suicidepact

Survey done here as well.


----------



## Kathy

I received a response from the survey I did. I was very impressed. They responded to questions I asked and the comment I entered. Nice to know that they really read the survey. Did anyone else receive a response?


----------



## KlearKase

We are listening!  Thanks to all who completed the survey.  We have read each and every response and are using the data directly to design an even better KlearKase for Kindle 3.


----------



## mady

Do you have any idea, when they will be ready?


----------



## auburn1975

To KlearKase Point of Contact here on the Board.
Do you know yet if the new Kindle 3 KlearKase will fit into the M-Edge 'Page' sleeve? I would really like it to. ...ref.: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35903.0.html.
Thanks.


----------



## KlearKase

mady said:


> Do you have any idea, when they will be ready?


We will share an availability date for KlearKase for Kindle 3 as soon as it's finalized. We appreciate your patience.


----------



## KlearKase

auburn1975 said:


> To KlearKase Point of Contact here on the Board.
> Do you know yet if the new Kindle 3 KlearKase will fit into the M-Edge 'Page' sleeve? I would really like it to. ...ref.: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35903.0.html.
> Thanks.


Good question. As soon as the dimensions are finalized we will share them so that's it's easier to determine compatibility with other accessories.


----------



## izzy

My husband lost the bottom right slider piece to his klearkase somehow. Is there anyway to order just that one piece?


----------



## KlearKase

izzy said:


> My husband lost the bottom right slider piece to his klearkase somehow. Is there anyway to order just that one piece?


Izzy - Sorry to hear this. Please contact our customer service through the form on http://www.KlearKase.com and we'll help you.


----------



## thedragon

I know everyone is bugging you for the KK for K3 but add me to the list.  I am travelling on a beach vacation in January and must have this for that trip!  

Thanks,
Michael


----------

